# Have you ever fought with your parents?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

just woundering,,,


share us ur story????

I think it's better to hide in ur room!!


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I've had arguments and disagreements, but I never had a real shouting match or physical altercation with them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

lol. Yes. I literally threw my father through a wall. Never really fought with my mom though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

All throughout my teens and twenties. Only verbally, though.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

No, I was too cowardly to fight with them. I always knuckled under.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

yes verbally and 2 physical altercations with my dad. both physical altercations were directly related to my sa problems.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mum and I would not speak for weeks at a time!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh yeah. My dad and I fighting (shouting match) is becoming a weekly thing lately! I've never fought with my mom. It's always dad. He gets on everyone's nerves. Thankfully I have a lock on my door and my own car to escape his psycho-ness.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, I just hid and crawled in a ball and took the verbal abuse from mother.

My dad didn't discipline, but I did once cut his finger off with a steak knife.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm very surprised by the people who answered no. I didn't expect to see that at all.

In my early teens I had regular screaming matches with my mom. I'd start physical altercations as well, although nothing serious, mostly pushing. 

One time when I was being a real brat my mom slapped me, so I slapped her back. I'm not sure who was more shocked :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Maybe once or twice. I was the easy going one, though. I would like to think that my points were valid :lol.


----------



## vriris (Mar 1, 2011)

My dad and I bicker, but never really fought. My mom and I though... sometimes it gets explosive.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I yelled at them once. But that's it.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh yeah. It's almost daily with my mum. It's very one sided, she goes crazy but I'm so used to it doesn't have any effect on me any more. My Dad's cool though.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Looking back I wish I fought with them more. My sister fought with them the most and now she has the most normal life. My brother never fought with them at all and now he's the worst off. I was in the middle in terms of rebelling and now I'm in the middle psychologically.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Verbal shouting/fighting constantly with my dad (Usually atleast once a week) My dad always starts the yelling for no reason, and that just gets me fired up D: And ocasionally I will fight with my mom. (Probably everytime I get bad grades or something)


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I only remeber maybe like 3 arguments total with my mom when I was younger.

Now my Dad argues and yells at me almost every day. No fighting since I was about 13 though lol. I think there are alot of times lately he would of liked to punch me but then realizes I am about 2 inches taller then him and a heck of a lot crazier.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I fought with my mum verbally almost daily. My dad and I too. My mum was physically abusive regularly during my childhood but one day when I was 19 she went into a rage and kicked my brand new uni books I spent $200 on across the room, and I pushed her over. She fell flat on her back (that wasn't intentional, I was stronger than I thought). She hasn't touched me since. My dad has also dragged me across the room, but that was a one off, we normally just verbally fight. Both my parents can be as.sholes. I am not living at home at the moment. I skype maybe for 20 minutes once every 2 weeks. That's all the contact I need.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

[deleted]


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

No, I don't think so. There's not much we can argue about.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

How is it even possible to never fight with your parents?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I put up with a lot of their ****. But they're good people. I always keep arguments in perspective.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, I kicked my moms asz bigtime. Who did she think she was challenging someone almost a foot taller than her.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Plenty of times I've ended up in shouting arguments with my dad (maybe like once a year), and fewer with my mum. When I was a kid I'd get a smack for it, but now it's "you're not too old for a smack" if I'm particularly bad lol... I then hate the parent for the rest of the day or so, until I'm over it and they're over it and everything's forgiven without the awkwardness of discussion.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

fanatic203 said:


> How is it even possible to never fight with your parents?


:lol

Good question! In my house, it was practically a rite of passage!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I used to argue alot when I was abit younger but I don't so much now. I used to be misbahaved at home and got told off alot by my parents and I used to sometimes shout back.

I've even argued with my dad to the point where I was nearly kicked out of the house :/


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I verbally fought with my dad a lot as a teen. He has a short temper and yells a lot, and eventually I started yelling back. Not that it wasn't my fault a lot of the time. I had very little respect for my parents when I was younger, but I guess that's normal at that age.

There's never been a physical fight, which is fine by me because he literally weighs twice what I do and weight trains. I'm actually amazed he never decked me in the face or something, because I sure deserved it a few times.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In a way, we need to do that in order to be able to stand up for ourselves. The physical part would not be cool, but the arguments yeah. Just be respectful - they brought you into the world, they can take you out. :lol


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah but not nearly as much as my brothers did.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Constantly from before I was a teenager on through my 20s so far.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

My mom would hurl verbal abuse at me all the time, making me feel like a piece of sh*t that didn't deserve to be born. She also physically attacked me many times, no, these were not controlled spankings but more like getting me in a corner and stamping on me with her feet. I thought it was somewhat normal to have fights with parents sometimes, but from what I hear about others' lives, I guess not. I will never understand the people who are close to and love their moms. We don't talk anymore for the sake of my mental health (mainly to avoid suicide).

I almost never fought with my dad. He's great except for his own mental problems.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

All the time, not so much with my dad but with my mom. Although when I do get into arguments with my dad, they're usually a lot more serious. :|


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

No idea how anyone can get by without arguing with their parents at least once. I mean... ~18 years?


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't go a week without having an all-out ending-up-in-tears argument with my parents. They hate me.


----------



## Margareth (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, I fought with them a lot. Whenever i fought with them, I always use harsh word. And after I finished the arguments, i felt horrible:/


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Only verbally.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

my parents like to do the "who do you love most?" argument. they like to try to argue that their friends kids' are better and that i HAVE to be like them. hard to have an opinion or free will nowadays for me.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Me and my mom used to fight a lot (she's rather stubborn), but now, it doesn't even feel like a fight when we "argue", it's more like her attacking me, and me defending, but she won't listen. So I don't even take it seriously.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty much every day when I was growing up . Nowadays not so much, our relationship is a bit better, I think mostly due to the fact that we don't live under the same roof anymore. My life is my own now for the most part, no more of that "my house, my rules" stuff.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My mom and I got in a fight last nite on how lazy she is and how much she is an awful mother.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Of course. I don't know anyone who can honestly say they haven't. I definitely fight more with my dad though. We don't really get along.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

im a teenager, so yes


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

x


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't remember the last time I raised my voice. Arguments happen all the time, but never shouting.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

Definitely yes, especially with my mum who's one of the most difficult people to be with.


----------

